# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Doi? file

## conggameviet

có ai biết phần mềm hay đại loại 1 phương thức nào đó hỗ trợ giúp mình đổi file co đuôi jar và jad sang đôi apk k.. hiện tại mình dùng điện thoại nhung các úng dụng hỗ trợ trong điện thoại chỉ đọc file apk thôi. minh. ai giúp minh với. jar or jad ==> apk nhé

----------


## dangban321

bạn thử vào đây tham khảo xem!

----------


## thanhlydongden02

nếu pạn xài hdh android thì cài thêm ct oi file manager vào để chạy các ct java đó

----------

